# Problem with my new rubik's cube!!!



## aggelaras1997 (Jun 15, 2010)

i have just bought a new original rubik's cube but it is very stiff!!i put silicone but i havent seen any differnces!!!!!what can i do???please help me and sorry for any mistakes in english!!!!i am fron greece and i do not know well english!!!!


----------



## cube_addict0r (Jun 15, 2010)

You shouldn't immediately put silicone in it after buying a brand new Rubik's cube. First break it in (watch this video) or play with it for a month like I did, and then apply silicone spray. It helped for me. 

Do note that it is normal for the cube to feel stiff just after applying spray though.



> One weird thing with the silicone spray is that when you first apply it, on some cubes, it will act almost like glue, and will be very hard to turn for about a minute or two, and only after that will it be easy to turn. Read more...




Fiddle around with it for 5-10 minutes and it will become faster, but it will not cut corners as good as a broken in cube.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 15, 2010)

Break in your cube thoroughly for around a week. It's normal for Storebought Rubik's Cubes for being very stiff.

Dammit, ninja'd.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea don't apply silicone right after you buy it.
When It's out of the box it should be very stiff. You need to turn it a lot and it should get more loose. Then you should silicone.


----------



## aggelaras1997 (Jun 15, 2010)

thank all of you for the answers!!!!


----------

